

Xerocon Sydney Developer Day Review - Major_Grooves
http://blog.satago.co.uk/2014/08/xerocon-developer-day-review/

======
Major_Grooves
Amazing the startup buzz there is at an accounting event. 300 people at the
Developer Day yesterday. Xero is one of the fastest growing technology
companies in the world - out of New Zealand.

